# 4-mo. old batch of Hemichromis guttatus in NYC. Takers?



## Serge (Mar 8, 2008)

What does one do with almost 50 beautiful jewelfish when one does not have the room to add another aquarium? My mated pair has been awfully productive. I can give them to the pet shop but somehow, I feel there is a better home out there. opcorn:


----------

